# Contrôler un Mac à distance à partir de Windows



## boulifb (14 Février 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible (et je pense que oui) de prendre le contrôle de mon Mac Pro tournant sous Mac OS X à partir d'un poste distant tournant sous Windows?

Le but étant de prendre le contrôle de ma machine (Mac Pro) à partir de mon poste de travail (au bureau) qui est un PC sous Windows...

Quel genre d'outil permet de faire cela?

D'avance merci.

Fred.


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Février 2007)

boulifb a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible (et je pense que oui) de prendre le contrôle de mon Mac Pro tournant sous Mac OS X à partir d'un poste distant tournant sous Windows?
> 
> ...



Sujet maintes fois abordé. 
Il faut utiliser VNC. Tu peux le télécharger ici. Il faut installer VNC serveur sur le MacPro et installer VNC Client sur le PC.


----------



## Zyrol (14 Février 2007)

fait attention aussi si tu ton mac pro est derriere un routeur, dans ce cas il faudra rediriger les ports.
pour VNC c'est le 5900


----------



## boulifb (14 Février 2007)

ok,  j'essaye ça demain soir, quand je serais de retour chez moi 

Je vous tiens au courrant des manoeuvres.

Encore Merci!!

Fred.


----------

